# Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference



## deknow

http://BeeUntoOthers.com/Conference.html
Golden Rule Honey, LLC Presents:

Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference
Friday, July 31 through Sunday, August 2, 2009
Doyle Conservation Center
Leominster, Massachusetts
"Birthplace of Johnny Appleseed”

Confirmed Speakers:

* Dee Lusby, Arizona
* Erik Osterland, Sweden
* Michael Bush, Nebraska
* Michael Palmer, Vermont
* Sam Comfort, New York/Florida
* Dean “deknow” Stiglitz, Massachusetts
* Laurie Ramona Herboldsheimer, Massachusetts
* ...and more TBA!

Topics include all aspects of managing bees without the use of any treatments (synthetic, “natural”, or “organic”). There will be programs for both beginning beekeepers (including those that have never been around bees before) and for those with more experience:

* Small Cell Beekeeping
* Foundationless Frames
* Overwintering Nucs
* Queen Rearing
* Commercial Beekeeping
* Top Bar Hives
* Marketing
* Microbial Environment in the Hive
* Beginning Beekeeping
* Working with Landowners
* Beekeeping on a shoestring
* Cutouts
* History of Foundation and Cell Size
* Economics of Migratory Beekeeping
* Bee Photography
* Panel Discussions

Healthy, tasty meals will be provided on site as part of the conference cost (no HFCS!).
Treatment free hives will be onsite for hands on fieldwork with our speakers!
Plenty of opportunity for spontaneous interactions with speakers and attendees.

The venue, Doyle Conservation Center, is an ideal location for our conference. State of the art audio and video facilities combined with solar power, composting toilets, geothermal heat/cooling pumps, sustainable and recycled building materials…”Gold Certification” from the U.S. Green Building Council. All of this on 50 acres of conservation land!

The Property:
http://www.thetrustees.org/pages/300_doyle_reservation.cfm

Technical details of the green construction:
http://www.masstech.org/Project Deliverables/LORI/Trusteesofreservation_Final Report.pdf

Cost: $150 

Paypal information at:
http://BeeUntoOthers.com

Or, send a check to:
Golden Rule Honey, LLC
168 Fourth Street
Leominster, MA 01453

We have a lot of interest both locally and from as far away as Maryland..so register early to ensure there is space for you!

Conference will begin with lunch on Friday and end around 1 pm on Sunday.

Registration includes 6 meals. As we are arranging and preparing the food ourselves, these will be high quality meals.

There is a Super 8 motel 1.5 miles from the venue…a healthy walk. Currently, the best rates seem to be from:
http://kayak.com …$50/night...this is generally less expensive than booking with the hotel directly.

There are other hotel options, some nearby campgrounds, etc...will update as we know more.

Leominster is on the Fitchburg commuter train line, and can be reached from Boston or Cambridge without a car.

Please email us if you have any questions.
[email protected]


----------



## taipantoo

Just bumping this to the top of the list.
There was some interest in this info on the Paltalk event last night


----------



## deknow

Registrations are rolling in.....

deknow


----------



## MAXANT

I hear Maxant may be there with a few machines and what nots............:applause:


----------



## Hambone

Are you going to give away a set of those flashy suspenders as a door prize? :lpf:




Sorry Max...Had to do it.


----------



## deknow

MAXANT said:


> I hear Maxant may be there with a few machines and what nots............:applause:


yes...it's going to be great!

deknow


----------



## Dundrave

*Is there a registration limit?*

Any reason to register early? Is there a limit to the number of registrations accepted?


----------



## deknow

yes, we have a capacity of 150 with our current configuration. if this sells out early, we will try to get some more room in the venue, but it isn't clear if this is a possibility or not.

we are not "nearly sold out" as of yet, but we have been getting a couple a day for the last few days.

we are getting ready to leave for arizona for 3 weeks (with limited internet and sketchy cell phone service), so if you try to reach us and it takes us a few days to get back to you, don't panic 

deknow


----------



## MAXANT

Derek said:


> Are you going to give away a set of those flashy suspenders as a door prize? :lpf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Max...Had to do it.


Yes, and your name will be etched into them! :shhhh:

Limited Derek edition.


----------



## deknow

Hi everyone,

With another successful Oracle, AZ conference under our belt, the focus shifts to the next one in Massachusetts.

http://BeeUntoOthers.com/

Because we are in Arizona for the next 2 weeks (with dial up internet, and limited cell phone service), we have no idea how many registrations via check are waiting for us at home...and won't know until we get there.

Between the checks we recieved before we left, and the Paypal registrations, we are over 10% to capacity for the conference.

It is not at all clear if we will be able to expand things beyond this number if we reach capacity (150). We do expect to reach this number, and if this happens while we are 
away, we will have to go by earliest postmark/paypal date to determine the cutoff. If you want to attend, you should register as soon as you can to assure that there is space for you.

If you have any questions, feel free to email or call (cell phone number is available on the website), and we will get back to you as soon as we can...we have spotty service out here.

Dean "deknow" Stiglitz and Laurie Ramona Herboldsheimer
Golden Rule Honey, LLC


----------



## deknow

*Tentative Schedule was Re: Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference*

Hi everyone,

Below is the tentative schedule for the Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference held July 31-Aug 2, 2009 in Leominster, Massachusetts.

There is a forum for attendees up at:
http://BeeUntoOthers.com/forum/

The forums include places to buy/sell registrations (for those that already purchased, but can no longer use their registration), hotel rooms to share, rides to share, and even a place for non attendees to post (The Peanut Gallery). This will be the main point of contact for the conference, so if you are planning on coming, please sign up.

We have sold 70 registrations, and have a hard (fire code) limit of 150. If you plan to attend, I'd suggest registering ASAP, as we are starting to get registrations from farmers market customers, and are presenting at the Mass State Beekeepers Field Day this coming weekend.

http://BeeUntoOthers.com/

Feel free to contact us with any questions.

Dean Stiglitz
Golden Rule Honey, LLC

==============================================

Tentative Conference Schedule

Friday, July 31, 12pm(exact times of programs TBD)

Lunch

Conference Overview and Synopsis – Dean (deknow) Stiglitz
Dean will give a comprehensive overview of the conference including a discussion of current problems beekeepers and the beekeeping industry face, the importance and significance of zero treatments, treatment free management practices and possible futures of beekeeping. We hope that as many attendees as possible will be able to hear this talk as it will provide orientation for the conference as a whole.

Microbes and the Honeybee – Laurie (Ramona) Herboldsheimer
Honeybee associated microorganisms are necessary for the health and proper functioning of the honeybee and hive. Ramona will discuss the relationships between these microorganisms with each other, and with the bees, as well as how the use of any treatment in the hive interferes negatively with these complex adaptive systems.

Politics of the Africanized Honeybee (AHB)
Dee Lusby will speak authoritatively on the history and politics of the Africanized honeybee. This talk is must for the education and empowerment of all beekeepers.

Dinner

Breeding Bees, Africa, Brother Adam and more- Erik Osterlund
In conjunction with his work with Brother Adam Erik has traveled extensively collecting genetics from bees from as far away as Africa (the Monticola Honeybee).

From Commercial Migratory to Stationary Top Bar Hives – Sam Comfort
Sam will share his journey through diverse worlds of beekeeping. If we’re lucky, we’ll hear his songs about bugs accompanied on what is rumored to be Brother Adam’s ukulele (!).

Saturday, August 1, 8 am on…

Breakfast

Regression, Retrogression and Acclimatization – Dee Lusby Dee will give an in depth talk on the importance and significance of proper cell size, breeding, and management of honeybees in a natural system. Practical steps will be outlined to help all beekeepers establish bees that are appropriate for their geographical area.

Breeding and Preparation for the Varroa Mite – Erik Osterlund
Erik will present his experience and advice with regard to selecting stock, breeding and management practices in preparation for the arrival of Varroa to his area in Sweden.

Lunch

Overwintering Nucs and Beekeeping in New England – Michael Palmer
Michael runs a highly respected commercial operation just south of the Canadian border. He will share the details of his many years of beekeeping experience dealing with long, cold winters and the unique environment we enjoy in New England.

“Everything Works If You Let It” – Michael Bush
Michael is well known on the internet for his elegant yet simple communication style. In this presentation he will share his philosophy and some of the more important lessons and practical tips he has learned in his many years of keeping bees. For all of us whose beekeeping “to do” list is too long, this talk will bring a welcome relief

Dinner

Honeybee Removals and Other Adventures – Pete Holtzen
Pete is one of the greatest storytellers we’ve met in a long time. He’ll share his unique approaches to bee removals and marketing guaranteed to entertain and inspire you, even if you never plan to ride a pennyfarthing!

Sunday, August 2, 8 am on…

Breakfast

Observation Hives – Michael Bush
Many important discoveries about bees have been made through the use of observation hives. Michael will present the history and evolution of the observation hive and its influence on modern beekeeping. He will also share his own experiences with observation hives and practical tips for setting up one of your own. We heard this talk in Arizona and loved it so much that we want to be able to hear it again.

Bee Photography – Dean (deknow) Stiglitz
Photography is a way that we can see learn things about our bees that are impossible to experience in real time with our naked eyes. Dean has been capturing some amazing images of honeybees and other pollinators that co-exist with them with a digital point-and-shoot camera. This talk will feature his photographs and some of the incredible things we’ve been able to learn about these insects with the aid of the camera and the computer. Most importantly, Dean will share some valuable “bee specific” tips and techniques for taking pictures of bees with the ubiquitous digital point and shoot.

Question and Answer Panel – All Speakers
While we will have the opportunity to ask questions throughout the conference, this will provide us with a chance to ask any final questions.

Conference is officially over at 1 pm on Sunday. However, we hope to be able to continue throughout the day in an informal manner for those who will be able to stay on. A nearby venue is TBD. We will post more on this as we have more details.

Hive Openings
Six hives have been installed on the venue property and will be available for viewing throughout the conference; schedule TBD.


----------



## winevines

*Re: Tentative Schedule was Re: Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference*



deknow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have sold 70 registrations, and have a hard (fire code) limit of 150. If you plan to attend, I'd suggest registering ASAP, as we are starting to get registrations from farmers market customers, and are presenting at the Mass State Beekeepers Field Day this coming weekend.
> 
> http://BeeUntoOthers.com/
> 
> Please consider buying my registration... Family obligations are preventing me from attending.


----------



## deknow

Hi everyone,

Just an update. We now have 100 paid registrations, and a fire code limit of 150. We cannot accomadate overflow, so if you want to attend, you should register soon (they are coming in faster as the date gets closer).

Tentative schedule and menu are on the forum:

http://BeeUntoOthers.com/conference.html

Dean Stiglitz
deknow
Golden Rule Honey, LLC


----------

